# Micra in-built radio/cd player won't turn on



## elenalanz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I bought a lovely 2005 Micra two weeks ago, and since this morning the radio/cd player won't turn on!! A few days ago it happened that the radio wouldn't turn on immediately after starting the car, but then I only had to press the switch button. Now there is no sign of life!!

Yesterday I went for a (relatively) long journey (about 200km) and when I hit a slight pothole the sound of the radio broke for a second or two but nothing dramatic. Also, I left a cd inside the player overnight, I wonder if there could have been some problem with that? (it turns very cold overnight here in Dublin - Ireland!). On another board I read something about the fuses...could that be it?

Any advice on the matter is welcome! Also, if you think it's best to bring it to a mechanic, how much do you think they would charge for something like that? I'm a single girl living alone and this is my very first car so I have no experience - I wouldn't like to be ripped off!!

Many thanks for all the help!


----------

